# Toys for Tortoises?



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 2, 2013)

My turtle, Snickers has been w me for 3 months. He just turned 5 months old. He normally roams around my room, but seems bored when I put him in his tank. Are there any toys tortoises like to play with? If so, what kind?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 2, 2013)

The "toy" favorites for turtles and tortoises are:

Plants
Rocks to walk around
Rocks to walk over
More plants
..and more plants.

Make your enclosure looks like a full garden and it will not be bored!


----------



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 3, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> The "toy" favorites for turtles and tortoises are:
> 
> Plants
> Rocks to walk around
> ...


Any specific kinds of plants?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 3, 2013)

The list of what you can offer is so long!!

Start with a spider plant. Its cheap, easy, safe and usually a tortoise favorite.


----------



## EKLC (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't think of a tortoise being bored, as much as the tortoise not having his/her needs met. If you feed a varied diet and provide an enclosure where your tortoise can hide and exercise, you don't have to worry. If you always feed in the same place, try placing food throughout the enclosure to simulate natural grazing behavior. Feed foods that are much different than normal greens and weeds, like a piece of squash or a flower. Let your tortoise spend time outside (in a confirmed non-pesticide treated area) to graze and get those necessary UV-B rays.


----------



## Desi1031 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine like to play with the little kitten balls with the bells in it. I noticed they play with the red and green one the most


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2013)

I just added hermit crabs to mine  that changed things up a bit


----------



## mperrier100 (Mar 4, 2013)

Spider Plants? I had no idea  I'm putting together my first tortoise enclosure now, and I've been looking into getting some live plants. That one is easy to find. Thx! 
Any other easy to find plants you can suggest? (I know the list is long, but I'm just trying to see about a few types to set up my first enclosure) 

___________________________

Soon to be Greek Tortoise Mama


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 4, 2013)

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/Indoor-Housing/enrichments


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 4, 2013)

try the spider plant, a fern, a pony tail palm. these should all do fairly well inside. 
one thing i like to do is get patches of weeds and grass from outside (safe non treated area) and put that in the inside enclosure. i kind of rip it up like the way a patch of sod comes. it doesn't always last long inside. it either is eaten or dies. but occasionally some will take root and continue growing. plus this gives good variety and a changing environment. 

make a cave that is covered with the dirt so your tort can walk over the cave or go inside.

place a big rock that your tort can't see over. make sure he can walk around on all sides of it. 

make some hills of dirt for him to have different levels.

not sure what size enclosure you have but the bigger it is, the more you can "decorate" and the more your tortoise will feel at home.


also, i've been wondering.. 

what type of tortoise do you have? are you sure it's only 5months old? 

how large of an enclosure do you have? does your tort get outside?

you can find alot more cons than pros to letting your tort free roam on the bedroom floor. work towards a good enclosure both indoors and out.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 4, 2013)

Madkins007 said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/Indoor-Housing/enrichments



like these ideas. Everytime I feed in the inside enclosures I tap on the side of the tank. It works!!


----------



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 4, 2013)

Desi1031 said:


> Mine like to play with the little kitten balls with the bells in it. I noticed they play with the red and green one the most



Like the bells this come out during Christmas time that go on reindeer antlers..?


----------



## tortallyinsane11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> I just added hermit crabs to mine  that changed things up a bit



You can put hermit crabs and tortoises together?


----------



## Desi1031 (Mar 7, 2013)

Like the bells this come out during Christmas time that go on reindeer antlers..?
[/quote]

No, The ones you give kittens. They look like waffle balls with a bell inside.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 7, 2013)

I was allowing my larger tortoises (Aladar, Diesel and Mortimer) access to a boomer ball. They're the heavy plastic balls you see big cats swatting around in zoos. Right now, I have two if them in my garage...awaiting the growth of my current menagerie!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 8, 2013)

Yup, I have 2 hermit crabs in my enclosure with my torts. At first Moe chased the biggest one around for about 10 minutes, but after that, the torts completely lost interest in them. The hermits act as a clean up crew for what the tort don't eat too.


----------

